# No head chef in team.



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

Recently started a new job, been told by head and sous chef that when not busy basically do what I want and that we are all just chefs trying to get through the shift theres no real "boss type figures" so i potter around and clean, go for smokes when I please watch them cook as I'm new to the game etc long story short theres a young apprentice hes very keen lad good at cooking but when on shift with him in charge I get the impression he thinks he owns the place and turns into a different person to when were both on shift together when the boss is there. If I stop for 5 mins I dont deserve paying. I get that hes in charge as hes been there 2 years but I get the feeling that he assumes I dont pull my weight which I have been. Should I just get my head down and carry on or is there a way to handle this because I understand that whoever is on shift with you is the boss at that time but theres no need to act like a dick if it was the boss I wouldn't have an issue with it but it's the fact that hes a kid and im a grown ass man and do everything I'm asked to no ifs or butts and the job gets done to a good standard and i do take the initiative and clean etc.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If the head chef told you there is no one in charge, did he tell the other guy? What makes the other guy think he's the boss when chef isn't there?


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

chefwriter said:


> If the head chef told you there is no one in charge, did he tell the other guy? What makes the other guy think he's the boss when chef isn't there?


I really have no idea I mean when I first went for the job I was asking him permission to smoke etc asking him for tasks when nothing to do. It's just a little frustrating that when working with the actual head chef I feel as if I am doing enough yet with the apprentice as leader I feel as though he thinks I'm not pulling my weight is all I'm wondering if I should pull him up and have some kind of team discussion because I have an issue or just get on with what the situation is and not say anything. Cheers


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I think you need to have a talk with the head chef and get it explained to you once and for all who, if anybody, you get direction from when he isn't there.


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

halb said:


> I think you need to have a talk with the head chef and get it explained to you once and for all who, if anybody, you get direction from when he isn't there.


I will ask to have a team discussion and speak to the apprentice about it face to face with the head chef present so he hears what is said, I get the impression there are a lot of he said she said without anyone being held accountable and if that's the case I may have to walk as I'm not two faced... only thing is I love the job other than that and it's my first job in the industry and I'm loving cooking and leaving is really not what I want at all so I hope the conversation doesnt sour relations that's why I'm worried about bringing it up.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have this handled by now, but im working right
now with someone whos way younger than me, hes been there a couple years and displays a lot of.... youthful confidence. 
IMO, before going to the HC, the kid needs to be "baited" a little into stating to you just who HE thinks is who around there. You do this by just asking him, along the lines of
"im confused, maybe you can clarify for me. So youve been here a while and youre an apprectice, so are you basically my supervisor? In other words am I required to do as you tell me to? "

At this point, watch him closely, and remember his answer verbatim if possible. He'll either bullsheet you, or get fidgety cuz you called him out and he's worried it'll get back to management.
If he's young, I suspect he's just messing with the new guy while the vets are away, kind of the....sheet rolls down hill mentality. Once he states his answer, you have his attitude as well as his behavior
to go to Chef with.


----------



## tiimsmth (Sep 28, 2019)

Perhaps the young lad has different standards? You did say he was keen after all and maybe this is him attempting to show initiative, leadership etc albeit in a way that isn't getting you onside.

All you have are assumptions so perhaps just talk to him directly instead of a team meeting over something that reads as very minor. My head chef is 23 with 7 years experience, I'm 34 with barely 18 months. He's older than me in kitchen terms and thus I show him the required respect. Perhaps you would be better served observing this young whipper snapper instead of going for a smoke? It certainly doesn't strike me as something to leave a position over.


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

Sorted this issue sorry havnt been on here for a while, simply decided to not say anything about the issue and carried on working hard. He chose to complain behind my back and because the boss is a decent guy he saw that I hadn't made any issue out of it and the young lad was pulled to one side and told to stop acting like the boss lol. Since then we have got on a lot better even became friends I am happy to say. Just shows shutting your mouth and cracking on does work when you work with a decent team, even the young lad is a good person and I'm starting to see that he does have a good amount of passion for the trade. Thanks for the advice guys it all helped me in moving forward


----------

